
Scientists demonstrate particle detector for dark matter - bookofjoe
https://arxiv.org/abs/2004.11378
======
gus_massa
Just note that the true "dark current" in the abstract in caused by thermal
excitations and is totally unrelated to "dark matter".
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_current_(physics)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_current_\(physics\))
But IIUC one of the effects of "dark matter" in this device can be confused
with "dark current".

~~~
bookofjoe
>SENSEI gets quiet: Scientists demonstrate particle detector for dark matter

[https://phys.org/news/2020-06-sensei-quiet-scientists-
partic...](https://phys.org/news/2020-06-sensei-quiet-scientists-particle-
detector.html)

